# Which car is better income uberX or uberXL?



## jbsan (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi
If I change different car, which car is better income uberX or uberXL?
I know, uberXL car can receive both uberX and uberXL call.
Thanks.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

What kind of car are you driving for both?

That really matters...And, I've heard of XL drivers getting screwed by (F)UBER because a pax e-mails Uber stating they didn't "mean to" order XL and they get their money back and you get X rates instead of XL (which is really, really shitty). But I imagine if an XL market is big in your area and you have the right vehicle for it you can do very well.


----------



## kpop (Oct 21, 2015)

I have two cars Hyundai sonata and Toyota Siena mini van..
Which one is better more income opportunity in Las Vegas.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> What kind of car are you driving for both?
> 
> That really matters...And, I've heard of XL drivers getting screwed by (F)UBER because a pax e-mails Uber stating they didn't "mean to" order XL and they get their money back and you get X rates instead of XL (which is really, really shitty). But I imagine if an XL market is big in your area and you have the right vehicle for it you can do very well.


I have never had anyone dispute that they called XL it has only been a few weeks though.

I can only speak for Miami but pings on XL come in much more spaced out but fares are over double, I put less mileage on my car doing XL.


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

FWIW - In my area uber XL is not available BUT in a conversation with Uber I can drive Uber X and IF I get a group with more than 4Pax I can email Uber and get a fare adjustment to "XL" rates for rides with over 4 Pax.

For flexibility (and since I can use it anyways despite Uber) IF I could only get one vehicle I would get a minivan if the choice between a car and minivan was required...that way you can do X and XL .....even in an area where X is only available (only inconvenience is you have to ASK for the rate adjustment every time you get over 4 pax)...Of course most rides will probably be X since (in my area) since we don't have a formal XL option through Uber.

Ride for ride XL makes way more than X....

Andy


----------



## OdyUber (Mar 11, 2016)

I decided on XL since an equal vintage/milleage Honda Odyssey or Prius cost the same to buy, would depreciate to zero over the same miles..

The small car would have about 1/2 fuel cost, but I make double the fare about 1/3 of the time.. 133% the income.

But fuel is only 1/3 of my direct operating costs, so really only 16% savings over the other vehicle.

The sliding doors are very convenient and comfortable for the average 2 pax trips which may result in better tips/ratings.

I cringe to think of the 4 PAX trips in the small car, even without luggage. 

I really wish Uber drew the line at 3 pax for X/XL and left pax 4 @ driver's discretion.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber 1 said:


> BUT in a conversation with Uber I can drive Uber X and IF I get a group with more than 4Pax I can email Uber and get a fare adjustment to "XL" rates for rides with over 4 Pax.


Good luck with Uber support, you better have a good dash camera with timestamps!
I hear XL drivers get stuck with X rides mostly in my area


----------



## Rjl (Aug 2, 2015)

What is ubers cut with xl is it the same as x


----------



## djede (Nov 14, 2015)

Rjl said:


> What is ubers cut with xl is it the same as x


In the South Florida Market,

X is either 20% or 25% (if you were a driver before Nov. 2015 it is 20%)
XL, LUX & LUXSUV is 28%


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Good luck with Uber support, you better have a good dash camera with timestamps!
> I hear XL drivers get stuck with X rides mostly in my area


You do, but the cost of driving XL is similar to that of X. It's also a more comfortable experience for both me and the passengers. Plus you have the benefit of a van as your second vehicle. Mine is filled with cargo right now and I use it for that about 3 times a month.

And of course you will get more rides than the other drivers if you are the only XL in the area. This is partially offset by having to go a little further to get them.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

OdyUber said:


> I really wish Uber drew the line at 3 pax for X/XL and left pax 4 @ driver's discretion.


Psssh, good luck with that. I still get idiots trying to cram FIVE...yes, FIVE people in my Uber X...

People are cheap morons, unfortunately.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

jbsan said:


> Hi
> If I change different car, which car is better income uberX or uberXL?
> I know, uberXL car can receive both uberX and uberXL call.
> Thanks.


If I had a choice of only X or XL, I'd definitely choose XL.

If I drove XL, I would go to the office and have them remove X trips from the acceptance configuration. There are plenty of XL trips such that a driver does not have to accept X trips to earn a living. But, it depends on your city, so ask other XL drivers as to how the situation is in your town.

XL in San Diego was raised to $1.75, which is not as good as it used to be, but it's a lot better than it was during the winter.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> But, it depends on your city, so ask other XL drivers as to how the situation is in your town.


Yes ask other local drivers, my area XL is a waist, they get cheap PAX X requests mostly


Oscar Levant said:


> I would go to the office...


We only have 2 in Michigan, both are 90 miles from me.


----------



## OdyUber (Mar 11, 2016)

Support is very good about adjusting X rides to XL based on driver claim of more than 4 Pax.

I have 2-3 of those per week during drunk hours. (While trolling in X/XL mode)

Uber support very promptly doubles the fare almost immediately.


----------

